
How to Get Lucky: Focus on the Fat Tails - mlejva
https://taylorpearson.me/luck/
======
ninju
In casino terminology they are called "whales". One whale, at a casino, can
spend (i.e. lose) the equivalent of 100s of penny-slot grandmas and so the
casinos spend a lot of time catering the whales

